# Impact On Productivity From Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Measured By Study



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Those who suffer from common functional gastrointestinal disorders face work productivity losses and impairments in daily activity that amount to the loss of at least one day of work in a 40-hour workweek, according to a new study presented at the Annual Scientific Meeting of the American College of Gastroenterology.Functional gastrointestinal disorders are associated with impaired quality of life and are among the most common causes of work-related absenteeism.View the full article


----------

